# ports make install fails after upgrading from freebsd7.4 to 9.0



## topclimber (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi

I just did a upgrade from 7.4 to 9.0 and now I am encountering below problem for every ports install: make install

Note that when I am prompt to upgrade all my 3rd party softwares, I ignore it for now but jumpt to try to install PKGNG to just quickly install whichever binary I want.

prompt message:

```
Completing this upgrade requires removing old shared object files.
Please rebuild all installed 3rd party software (e.g., programs
installed from the ports tree) and then run "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install"
again to finish installing updates.
```
eg:
1. wget

```
#make install clean
===>  wget-1.13.4_1 has known vulnerabilities:
/usr/local/sbin/portaudit: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
/usr/local/sbin/portaudit: 267: Syntax error: Error in command substitution
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/wget.
*** Error code 1
```

2. pkg


```
# make install clean
===>  pkg-1.0.1 has known vulnerabilities:
/usr/local/sbin/portaudit: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
/usr/local/sbin/portaudit: 267: Syntax error: Error in command substitution
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

Any idea how to resolve it?

Stephen


----------

